# I'm officially past it



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Optician has prescribed bi-focals... 

Where do I get the white stick from?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this the time when you are described as one foot in the grave? :lol:

Nothing to worry...very normal as you go above 40 years old.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee


Thats nothing to do with age it is to do with the 10 pints before bed [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> it is to do with the 10 pints before bed [smiley=cheers.gif]


I read that as "it is to do with the 10 *pies* before bed :lol:

Rogue


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rogue said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > it is to do with the 10 pints before bed [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


10 pints then followed by 10 pies it is the best hangover cure that I know


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


and 1 cake for indigestion


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee


No problem just get a bag....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ratty said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee
> ...


A bag of pies     :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It's natures way of telling you you should go home before the Mrs notices you aren't home


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

teucer2000 said:


> Optician has prescribed bi-focals...


Get varifocals!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant lens for everyday use is a Varilux Physio - fantastic for night driving too.

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

ratty said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee
> ...


Tried it but Tesco bags have little holes in the bottom  ......... good for holding pies in though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh the nice lady is right matey, I got into varifocals 3 years ago, aprt from a half day of giddyness :lol: they are superb, you cannot feel your eyes making the transition from close to far.

Plus they look like "normal" lenses with no nasty line (that your granpa used to have) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Is this the time when you are described as one foot in the grave? :lol:
> 
> Nothing to worry...very normal as you go above 40 years old.


Hey, youngster!!!!
Watch your tongue :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the time when you are described as one foot in the grave? :lol:
> ...


Maybe we should start a senior citizens section :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought this was a Ttotal thread :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee


Watch it, he might walk into a wall if he can't see  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You will start getting up in the middle of the night, every night, next for a pee
> ...


Done that one, well, edge of a door anyway


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


How drunk were you at the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Not drunk just focally challenged


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


tap, tap, tap, tap, tap........happy birthday.................. tap :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

We'll all be discussing the "good old days", and "I remember when" subjects next


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> We'll all be discussing the "good old days", and "I remember when" subjects next


I can feel that time approaching fast


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > We'll all be discussing the "good old days", and "I remember when" subjects next
> ...


Dude.....you're as old as the woman you feel ! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Only one woman? :lol: :lol: :lol: I may have limitations but I still retain ambition :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > We'll all be discussing the "good old days", and "I remember when" subjects next
> ...


And I'll shoooo it away on Thursday :lol: :lol: 
Ab-Crunches, Hamstring Stretches: muuahhhhh


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I fall a kip after one woman :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Leave me in peace woman :lol: :lol: , at least until Thursday. I think you need some new clients and give us old ones longer to recover


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Quite the contrary: the older you get the harder you need to work out at
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


So that explains why you work out 5 days a week then :lol: :lol: ( I think I might regret that later :? )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> So that explains why you work out 5 days a week then :lol: :lol: ( I think I might regret that later :? )


Oh oh!!!!!!!! You're in trouble now boyo     

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > So that explains why you work out 5 days a week then :lol: :lol: ( I think I might regret that later :? )
> ...


Think I agree with you


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Thats just asking for trouble  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > So that explains why you work out 5 days a week then :lol: :lol: ( I think I might regret that later :? )
> ...


He was! Big time   



Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


They will both be in trouble: the next Scottish meet is only just round the corner :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Well I survived.......................just, so did KiTTcaTT. She is targeting you next Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Well I survived.......................just, so did KiTTcaTT. She is targeting you next Hev


Now I'm really worried  - although I know I need her help (just been in denial for too long :?)

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I survived.......................just, so did KiTTcaTT. She is targeting you next Hev
> ...


Some of us are still in denial.............


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I am targeting all of you :twisted:



Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I survived.......................just, so did KiTTcaTT. She is targeting you next Hev
> ...


Help you want, oh sweet Hev? Help you will get :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No more denial: Muuaahhhhhh: everyone who accepts my help is sooooo happy :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I didn't do anything honest miss


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I don't believe you, child :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Could be something to do with your hypnotherapy maybe :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Hypnotherapy = goooooddddd!!!!
I just LOVE being in trance 8) It's soooo relaxing


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hypnotherapy = goooooddddd!!!!
> I just LOVE being in trance 8) It's soooo relaxing


See that word "hypnotherapy", just change it to "red wine" and I'll agree with you 200% 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hypnotherapy = goooooddddd!!!!
> ...


I'm having Red Wine NOW :lol: .... and I will listen to a trance (Hypnotherapy) recording later 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I'm having Red Wine NOW :lol:


Snap!  
Although, it's taking me more time to type now 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having Red Wine NOW :lol:
> ...


Muuaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
[I can still type during the third glass :wink: ]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


<hic>
I acn tpye, ist jsut the lteters dno't apepar in the rihgt odrer!

Hev x :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yikes - and only after one glass!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Yikes - and only after one glass!


but you haven't see the size of my wine glasses! 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You got some of those glasses that take a full bottle at a time?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Man size glasses!! 2.5 glasses per bottle.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> You got some of those glasses that take a full bottle at a time?


Not far from it 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes - and only after one glass!
> ...


Is it the bucket you use to wash your TT :lol:

_Now, Hev, Just take a nice deep breath in through the nose and as you breath out, just let your chest realx down: breathing in ,,,,
And another nice deep breath in ,,,,
Now; big luxurious jawn; BIG jawn ......
That's right, jawning relaxes the mind and body_ :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Is it the bucket you use to wash your TT :lol:
> 
> _Now, Hev, Just take a nice deep breath in through the nose and as you breath out, just let your chest realx down: breathing in ,,,,
> And another nice deep breath in ,,,,
> ...


What on earth is a "jawn"?

Red wine relaxes the mind and body :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the bucket you use to wash your TT :lol:
> ...


Bad news, Hev, Red Wine is a depressant.

I'll give you a taste of proper relaxation soon


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

just don't drink too much - you might become too relaxed and embarrass yourself!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Bad news, Hev, Red Wine is a depressant.


Along with any other form of alcohol - but we know that already!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> just don't drink too much - you might become too relaxed and embarrass yourself!!


You can never be too relaxed. But I wouldn't advocate red wine for this!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Bad news, Hev, Red Wine is a depressant.
> 
> I'll give you a taste of proper relaxation soon


I'll send you a PM when I start bubbling then 



saint said:


> just don't drink too much - you might become too relaxed and embarrass yourself!!


and give you more amo?

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news, Hev, Red Wine is a depressant.
> ...


No, be cool, Hev. No bubbling. It's Gaydon where I'll give you a taster :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news, Hev, Red Wine is a depressant.
> ...


Hey when you reach that level I certainly DON'T want to be present!! erk


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> It's Gaydon where I'll give you a taster :-*


I'm gonna hold you to that Dani 



saint said:


> Hey when you reach that level I certainly DON'T want to be present!! erk


hahahaha - chicken!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Hey when you reach that level I certainly DON'T want to be present!! erk


Are we talking: -
level of relaxation or level of bubbling, I wonder :roll:

ps: I am now on sesame seed bars


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I dread to think what bubbling is......! Please tell me it's nothing to do with exhaust pipes!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> ['m gonna hold you to that Dani
> 
> Hev x


It's a deal, Hev :-*

Seriously, no nonsense: Trance/Hypnotherapy is one of the best ways to relax


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> I dread to think what bubbling is......! Please tell me it's nothing to do with exhaust pipes!


I wouldn't know, saint :? I only picked it up from Hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > I dread to think what bubbling is......! Please tell me it's nothing to do with exhaust pipes!
> ...


<good grief> 
From The Online Scots Dictionary
General Scots* - variant - pronunciation 
bubble [bʌbl, MN. bɪbl ] 
bubble, mucus from the nose, to *cry* or blubber,

Hev x :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


No need to cry, darling. Just relax :-*


----------

